# In call screeching sounds



## Bigfootjumpsuit (Jun 11, 2011)

While in a call my phone randomly makes these high pitched screeching noises. I am currently on 4.0.3 and they happened before and after I flashed aokps latest. Anybody know whether this is software or hardware related? Or offer any suggestions?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## samsuck (Jul 5, 2011)

Bigfootjumpsuit said:


> While in a call my phone randomly makes these high pitched screeching noises. I am currently on 4.0.3 and they happened before and after I flashed aokps latest. Anybody know whether this is software or hardware related? Or offer any suggestions?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


are you calling a lot of T-mobile customers?

Update your radio, and see if it helps


----------



## Bigfootjumpsuit (Jun 11, 2011)

Thanks for the quick response. I did update my radio to 4.0.3 after I flashed the rom. They are all verizon.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## irvine32 (Jul 14, 2011)

Bigfootjumpsuit said:


> While in a call my phone randomly makes these high pitched screeching noises. I am currently on 4.0.3 and they happened before and after I flashed aokps latest. Anybody know whether this is software or hardware related? Or offer any suggestions?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


I have this as well and I'm on the newest radio it seems to be more on bluetooth for me though. My best guess is this happens to me when it switches from 3g to 4g although I don't know why that would matter since that is data only.


----------



## Bigfootjumpsuit (Jun 11, 2011)

Huh. Well I am within my two weeks however I don't want to return it just to get another one with the same problem. If its a software problem it will more than likely get fixed.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## cubsfan187 (Jul 17, 2011)

I get the same thing once in a while as well. It's not on a regular basis though. And it only seems to do it once (for me anyway) during that particular call. It's random so I never thought much about it. It's done it on 3 diff 4.0.3 roms.


----------



## irvine32 (Jul 14, 2011)

Bigfootjumpsuit said:


> Huh. Well I am within my two weeks however I don't want to return it just to get another one with the same problem. If its a software problem it will more than likely get fixed.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Sorry bud I wasn't clear on this what I was saying was when I hear the screeching I turn on the screen while in call just to see what's happening on my phone and it seems this only happens when it's in transition from 3g to 4g or vice versa.


----------



## SySerror (Jan 5, 2012)

Happens to me as well. Regardless of ROM. Newest Radio


----------



## Bigfootjumpsuit (Jun 11, 2011)

Well I'm glad this is happening to other people haha sorry guys. I like not being the only one. My only concern is whether its a software or hardware problem. If its software it'll get fixed eventually if its hardware, then maybe I should replace it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigfootjumpsuit (Jun 11, 2011)

Sorry for the double post but next time it happens to me I'm gonna check on the whole 3g 4g theory.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## RVK87 (Nov 13, 2011)

I've had my GNex for about 2 weeks now and today (just few minutes ago) this screeching sound happened.
Reading Irvine32's post I realized that was it. At the moment this happened I JUST reached a location where I switched to 4g (don't have 4g at my house).
It happened while I was speaking to someone on the phone. After the screeching sound I ended the call and any other calls for the next 10 minutes did the same thing from the start of the call (could not hear anyone). I thought the phone was broken but 10 minutes after the first incident, I can place calls and receive them normally.


----------

